# Cam Id help



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a cam that I took out of my 326 and I can't figure out what cam it is. I bought the lemans in 2002 so I'm not sure how old the cam is. Markings on the cam. CMC prob stands for cam manufacturing company. In between the next cam lobe were its stamped cmc is 1805. On other end of cam were the thrust plate bolts to on end face is 201056. Also stamped USA in between cam lobes by CMC. The engine was a 67 326 140-heads with 7/16 screw in studs. Turbo350 with 12bolt 411 gears. Previous owner raced it with nitrous. Cam sounded great with nice Lopey idle to it. Replaced cam with comp xe262 and full comp valve train. Just want to know if I went up or down with cam. Thanks for any help.


----------

